# Midwest presses



## Goodfella (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello Everybody,

I have been seeing the ad here on the site for midwest #25 Ratchet presses for $99. But when I go to the website, they are listed at like 279. Am I missing something?

Thanks....

Joel


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry everybody....

I just went back on and found it. You must purchase 10 or more grape buckets....

Thanks....


----------



## grapeman (Aug 30, 2010)

I wondered the same thing before joel. I looked and looked because it says some restrictions apply, but couldn't find what they were for the longest time. That is some restriction- buy 10 buckets of juice!


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2010)

Yep I saw that when I went to their site.
Think about it you buy JUICE and get a press cheap. seams kinda funny as JUICE needs no press.. LOL


----------



## midwestwine (Aug 30, 2010)

Tom said:


> seams kinda funny as JUICE needs no press.. LOL


Need to press the grape skins most of it is red juice with skins


----------



## grapeman (Aug 30, 2010)

midwestwine said:


> Need to press the grape skins most of it is red juice with skins


 
I think it a great deal, I just wish that it was easier to find what the restrictions were (not that I need a press since I have a bigger one anyways).


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2010)

Dang, I don't even want one and I looked three times! The good thing though is it shows the *members do pay attention to the banners*!!


----------



## Woodbee (Aug 31, 2010)

The good thing though is it shows the *members do pay attention to the banners
Huh? Whats a banner?*


----------



## Wade E (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are buckets of frozen grapes from Cali. which each will trender about 3 gallons. These are a from a premier vineyard.


----------



## homer (Sep 6, 2010)

I sprung for the "Charlie Smith" got exactly 3 gallons after squeezing with the press, then froze the skins to use later in a lesser kit. I wish there was some way of getting around the shipping, anybody want to meet in KC and split a pallet? bk


----------

